# New Build ~$1500 Budget



## mooch37 (Jun 24, 2011)

I know there's nothing really worth upgrading for right this instant, but I kind of wanted to get back into Bad Company 2 for a while before BF3 launches.  Unless you guys see any reason to hold off for another 3 or 4 months, I was thinking about doing this now.  I'm mainly using this rig for gaming and I do want to do some overclocking on the CPU.  Probably won't OC the RAM or the graphics card.

Anyone see any issues with this build:

Case - COOLER MASTER HAF X 
COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plast...

GPU - EVGA 015-P3-1580-AR GeForce GTX 580
EVGA 015-P3-1580-AR GeForce GTX 580 (Fermi) 1536MB...

RAM - G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB 
G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 ...

Motherboard - ASRock P67 EXTREME6 (B3)
ASRock P67 EXTREME6 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6...

CPU - Intel Core i7-2600K
Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Tu...

CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-D14
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler



I heard this motherboard was one of the better ones out there, but I'm open to any suggestions.  Also, I have a 1000W Corsair powersupply so that's why I didn't put it in there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

mooch37 said:


> I know there's nothing really worth upgrading for right this instant, but I kind of wanted to get back into Bad Company 2 for a while before BF3 launches.  Unless you guys see any reason to hold off for another 3 or 4 months, I was thinking about doing this now.  I'm mainly using this rig for gaming and I do want to do some overclocking on the CPU.  Probably won't OC the RAM or the graphics card.
> 
> Anyone see any issues with this build:



Can you wait a month or so?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Why not save some money and get a nice 6950 2gb (unlockable of course) then unlock and OC?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 24, 2011)

You can try an Asus, MSI or Gigabyte Z68 motherboard.


----------



## Syuzeren (Jun 24, 2011)

1. Sandy BRidge only supports 8 GB (2x4GB or 2x2GB) Stay at G.Skill is very high quality.
2. A hard drive might be a very good idea. WD Black's are pretty good for hard drive. 
3. A good quality Power Suply, remember if you maybe want ot upgrade to something. Like a more powerfull GPU, then be sure to get atleast a 750 watt 850, if possible.
4. a GTX580 is pretty expensive and with the HDD and PSU you would be better of with a GTX570, HD6950 or maybe a HD6970 to save some money.



Optional: a SSD is it fits your budget.


----------



## mooch37 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can you wait a month or so?


Yeah, I can definitely wait a month.  Is there anything new coming out or are you just saying that because prices are supposed to drop some.




brandonwh64 said:


> Why not save some money and get a nice 6950 2gb (unlockable of course) then unlock and OC?


I really considered doing that, but I'm kind of an Nvidia guy anyways.  I already have 3d vision glasses from Nvidia so it would be wise to stick with them.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah Bulldozer is out in a month or so. Could be big. Or not. We don't know yet. But its worth a wait and see.


----------



## mooch37 (Jun 24, 2011)

Syuzeren said:


> 1. Sandy BRidge only supports 8 GB (2x4GB or 2x2GB) Stay at G.Skill is very high quality.
> 2. A hard drive might be a very good idea. WD Black's are pretty good for hard drive.
> 3. A good quality Power Suply, remember if you maybe want ot upgrade to something. Like a more powerfull GPU, then be sure to get atleast a 750 watt 850, if possible.
> 4. a GTX580 is pretty expensive and with the HDD and PSU you would be better of with a GTX570, HD6950 or maybe a HD6970 to save some money.
> ...



Thanks for pointing out the SSD.  I made two lists and I guess I forgot to put it on the new one.  That's another thing I'm debating on.  I know a lot of people go with a 60gb SSD for the OS and then get a 1TB hardrive for storage, but I really want to minimize my load times for everything.  I wanted an SSD that had at least 150Gb if not more.


----------



## mooch37 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe something like this for the SSD?
OCZ Vertex 3 VTX3-25SAT3-120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III ...


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 24, 2011)

Syuzeren said:


> 1. Sandy BRidge only supports 8 GB (2x4GB or 2x2GB)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

So you gonna wait?


----------



## entropy13 (Jun 24, 2011)

mooch37 said:


> Yeah, I can definitely wait a month.



How about waiting for Sandy Bridge-E (X79) at around November?


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> How about waiting for Sandy Bridge-E (X79) at around November?



This. I would wait for the new high end intel processors. Even if bulldozer comes out and is fantastic, the 2011 chips will crush it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

What you running currently mooch?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> This. I would wait for the new high end intel processors. Even if bulldozer comes out and is fantastic, the 2011 chips will crush it



Because all fanboys have crystal balls.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because all fanboys have crystal balls.



Sounds like you got a bit upset at what I said. I apologize if I hurt your feelings. 

I have no crystal ball, but I have a proven track record of intel shattering the performance barriers. I'm not a fanboy, and I buy AMD CPU's and GPU's, but for my personal workstations I will always use intel until AMD finally outperforms them.

I only care about who has the greatest performance. Intel pushes AMD to better themselves constantly. One day AMD might come up with the best architecture and win. That day I will go out and replace my hardware with their motherboard and cpu.


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Why not save some money and get a nice 6950 2gb (unlockable of course) then unlock and OC?



Probably not a good idea if this build is all about playing Bad Company 2. BC2 has a serious affinity for Nvidia cards over ATI cards if you look at the review numbers closely. Things may be different in BF3, or maybe not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Sounds like you got a bit upset at what I said. I apologize if I hurt your feelings.
> 
> I have no crystal ball, but I have a proven track record of intel shattering the performance barriers. I'm not a fanboy, and I buy AMD CPU's and GPU's, but for my personal workstations I will always use intel until AMD finally outperforms them.
> 
> I only care about who has the greatest performance. Intel pushes AMD to better themselves constantly. One day AMD might come up with the best architecture and win. That day I will go out and replace my hardware with their motherboard and cpu.



I just find it humorous when people assume things like the performance of an unreleased CPU. Much like Intel did with the first Athlon. Doing so is the definition of a fanboy.



CJCerny said:


> Probably not a good idea if this build is all about playing Bad Company 2. BC2 has a serious affinity for Nvidia cards over ATI cards if you look at the review numbers closely. Things may be different in BF3, or maybe not.



lol So much miss information in this thread.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> Probably not a good idea if this build is all about playing Bad Company 2. BC2 has a serious affinity for Nvidia cards over ATI cards if you look at the review numbers closely. Things may be different in BF3, or maybe not.



I beg to differ there. I have a 5850 Ref card and i get on high settings and aa x4 af x8 over 70FPS constant.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

Will you guys just plain out stop. IMHO, best the OP is going to get RIGHT NOW is what is listed in the OP.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Will you guys just plain out stop. IMHO, best the OP is going to get RIGHT NOW is what is listed in the OP.



I agree. But if he can wait a month to SEE if BD is better why not? Its not like Intel is going to sell out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

My mouse just left my hand at a high rate of speed... My co workers are concerned...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I agree. But if he can wait a month to SEE if BD is better why not? Its not like Intel is going to sell out.



Ofc, I know this but if I were to buy a new system RIGHT NOW. That would be it. But again depends on what kind of system Im coming *FROM*. If its something like your specs or my own I would then say wait, even if I was using the i3 based rig on a daily basis.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ofc, I know this but if I were to buy a new system RIGHT NOW. That would be it. But again depends on what kind of system Im coming *FROM*. If its something like your specs or my own I would then say wait, even if I was using the i3 based rig on a daily basis.



Yeah If I couldnt wait a month I agree. Thats a good system.

I just didn't want the guy to dump 1500 bucks into a rig for it to potentially be slammed within a month.


----------



## mooch37 (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> What you running currently mooch?



AMD 5200+ Dual core
GTS 250
2Gb RAM
Windows XP

It's the dual core that's killing my framerate right now in BC2


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

The GTS 250 isnt helping either.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

mooch37 said:


> AMD 5200+ Dual core
> GTS 250
> 2Gb RAM
> Windows XP
> ...



Dude with the rig you posted thats a SICK upgrade!

If you cant wait then DOOOOO IIIIIT!

Just be prepared to have your heart potentially ripped out next month.......or not. lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

@mooch

I reiterate, the only thing I would switch out in the OP is the memory instead of 4x4GB just a pair of these
Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD...

Another option is a 2nd GTS250 and trying out SLI for a bit with a board swap. Should be able to pickup a 2nd card for rather cheap and perform pretty good. Nevermind

@Mailman

BD is going to be only touch tad faster in my speculations


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

mailman is dead set on "dozer" to be a intel killer LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> @mooch
> 
> I reiterate, the only thing I would switch out in the OP is the memory instead of 4x4GB just a pair of these
> Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SD...
> ...





brandonwh64 said:


> mailman is dead set on "dozer" to be a intel killer LOL
> 
> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/7/28/983cf4d2-7cdf-47dd-816e-2bc11919f698.jpg



I hope for all of us its faster. War between the camps is good for the consumer. Thats why I always buy the underdog.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I hope for all of us its faster. War between the camps is good for the consumer. Thats why I always buy the underdog.



Ive had'em both. I perfer my intel ATM due to the 4 core 8 thread design. Games are becoming more and more core dependent. Intel's socket 2011 seems like a giant compared to sandy bridge but only time will tell


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> mailman is dead set on "dozer" to be a intel killer LOL
> 
> http://images.cheezburger.com/completestore/2010/7/28/983cf4d2-7cdf-47dd-816e-2bc11919f698.jpg



Yep, and that's just not going to happen. Here is how I see it:

Intel launched SB: Performance is amazing for a mid-high end chip.
AMD will launch BD: BD might be the same or a little better than SB at the most
Intel launches 2011/X79: Completely obliterates BD and sets AMD back 2 steps behind again


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Yep, and that's just not going to happen. Here is how I see it:
> 
> Intel launched SB: Performance is amazing for a mid-high end chip.
> AMD will launch BD: BD might be the same or a little better than SB at the most
> Intel launches 2011/X79: Completely obliterates BD and sets AMD back 2 steps behind again



My whole point is this. That's November-ish. Don't think the OP will want to wait that long.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Yep, and that's just not going to happen. Here is how I see it:
> 
> Intel launched SB: Performance is amazing for a mid-high end chip.
> AMD will launch BD: BD might be the same or a little better than SB at the most
> Intel launches 2011/X79: Completely obliterates BD and sets AMD back 2 steps behind again



I wish I had the crystal ball.


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just find it humorous when people assume things like the performance of an unreleased CPU. Much like Intel did with the first Athlon. Doing so is the definition of a fanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> lol So much miss information in this thread.



You guys ever read the video card reviews that Wizzard bothers to post here? Can you explain why you consider my comment "mis-information" if a stock 580 beats a stock 6970 by about 15fps in BC2 at 19x12 according to Wizzard's numbers?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish I had the crystal ball.



I DO!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> You guys ever read the video card reviews that Wizzard bothers to post here? Can you explain why you consider my comment "mis-information" if a stock 580 beats a stock 6970 by about 15fps in BC2 at 19x12 according to Wizzard's numbers?



Thats not "favoring" thats horsepower and it will cost you a lot more. Within the price range AMD is better. Its been like that for sometime now. 

6970= $340 bucks.
580= $500  bucks.

So is that extra cash worth 15 fps? Also pay 500 bones for an ATI GPU and it will eat that 580 up. So it has nothing to do with the game favoring a brand. It has to do with it favoring horsepower.


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not "favoring" thats horsepower and it will cost you a lot more. Within the price range AMD is better. Its been like that for sometime now.
> 
> 6970= $340 bucks.
> 580= $500  bucks.
> ...



Maybe, but according to Wizzard's numbers, a stock 570 is also faster than a 6970 in BC2 and 570's start at about $320 at Newegg, so your argument doesn't hold. And it very much does have to do with a game favoring a brand. There are wide differences in game to game performace between ATI and Nvidia cards of equal prices. That has to do with the game developers and the video card driver developers being human.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats not "favoring" thats horsepower and it will cost you a lot more. Within the price range AMD is better. Its been like that for sometime now.
> 
> 6970= $340 bucks.
> 580= $500  bucks.
> ...



To a lot of people it is worth it. I am actually using AMD cards right now and I absolutely love them. I personally was willing to sacrifice a little bit of raw power for features I liked. I use 3+ screens, need lots of VRAM, and wanted something different than the countless nvidia cards I've used.

This is the way I look at it though: If you're willing to spend $500 on the best single GPU card, why not throw in $200 more and get a 6990?


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> Maybe, but according to Wizzard's numbers, a stock 570 is also faster than a 6970 in BC2 and 570's start at about $320 at Newegg, so your argument doesn't hold. And it very much does have to do with a game favoring a brand. There are wide differences in game to game performace between ATI and Nvidia cards of equal prices. That has to do with the game developers and the video card driver developers being human.



The 6970's are $299 or less now where I live, and the 570's are still over $300. The 6970 outperforms the 570 in a lot of cases, and vice versa. It's pure preference. There are some cases where even my GTX 470 is preferred over my 6970.

The game itself doesn't prefer brands. It prefers whatever is optimized via drivers the best. The developers themselves might prefer or favor a brand due to $$, and they will optimize the game to work better with a certain brand's hardware.

It's all politics and $, and in the end consumers don't really have choices. We have only the illusion of choice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 24, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> To a lot of people it is worth it. I am actually using AMD cards right now and I absolutely love them. I personally was willing to sacrifice a little bit of raw power for features I liked. I use 3+ screens, need lots of VRAM, and wanted something different than the countless nvidia cards I've used.
> 
> This is the way I look at it though: If you're willing to spend $500 on the best single GPU card, why not throw in $200 more and get a 6990?



Here's a thought. Why not go a pair of refurb'd GTX470's @ $180 ea. and be just a touch slower than a 580 for nearly $150 cheaper? Gives you basically a 2500K for nearly just chips.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> Maybe, but according to Wizzard's numbers, a stock 570 is also faster than a 6970 in BC2 and 570's start at about $320 at Newegg, so your argument doesn't hold. And it very much does have to do with a game favoring a brand. There are wide differences in game to game performace between ATI and Nvidia cards of equal prices. That has to do with the game developers and the video card driver developers being human.



Faster? Depending on the review its 1fps difference. So that means within the error of margin they perform exactly the same for the price. No "favoring".






1fps


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

or two 460's at 89.99$ each!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

I say two 560ti in SLI.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here's a thought. Why not go refurb'd GTX470's @ $180 ea. and be just a touch slower than a 580 for nearly $150 cheaper?



It's all preference. I personally LOVED The gtx 470. I still have one of mine. I SLI'd two of them a while back and it was fantastic, but they were reference and I didn't like the noise.

The 470 isn't really a "touch" slower than the 580. If you OC the 470 it can be very close to a stock 580's performance, but you're not taking into account OC'ing the 580 which takes it far and away from the 470's limits.

I agree that two 470's in SLI is a great solution, or even two gtx 460's. I wouldn't personally use it over my 6970, because I just plain like how it works. I would rather spend the extra money in his case.

If he has the money he should go for a single card with more raw power, even if the value is lower. He's looking to build something that will last.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Here


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here



lol I like the Friday song better!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> lol I like the Friday song better!



Me too but it was too long and would have probably gotten a infraction for it


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 24, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> The 6970's are $299 or less now where I live, and the 570's are still over $300. The 6970 outperforms the 570 in a lot of cases, and vice versa. It's pure preference. There are some cases where even my GTX 470 is preferred over my 6970.
> 
> The game itself doesn't prefer brands. It prefers whatever is optimized via drivers the best. The developers themselves might prefer or favor a brand due to $$, and they will optimize the game to work better with a certain brand's hardware.
> 
> It's all politics and $, and in the end consumers don't really have choices. We have only the illusion of choice.



It's not politics. It's skill. If Dice has a bunch of folks on there staff that know Nvidia drivers inside and out and not so many that are familar with ATI, then naturally their code is going to run better on Nvidia products. $$ are defintely involved, though, since the publisher dictates just how much polish time goes into any product before it is released. 

In any case, the only point I was trying to make to the OP was that, if you spend a majority of your free time playing just one single game and therefore want to build a machine aimed at giving you the smoothest possible experience in that game (and that's what the OP implied) then it is important to be aware that many games run better on one brand of video card or another for a variety of reasons and that it should be a factor in your decision making.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> It's not politics. It's skill. If Dice has a bunch of folks on there staff that know Nvidia drivers inside and out and not so many that are familar with ATI, then naturally their code is going to run better on Nvidia products. $$ are defintely involved, though, since the publisher dictates just how much polish time goes into any product before it is released.
> 
> In any case, the only point I was trying to make to the OP was that, if you spend a majority of your free time playing just one single game and therefore want to build a machine aimed at giving you the smoothest possible experience int that game (and that's what the OP implied) then it is important to be aware that many games run better on one brand of video card or another for a variety of reasons and that it should be a factor in your decision making.



And my point is your point is false in BC2.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And my point is your point is false in BC2.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> http://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/imagebuzz/web05/2011/3/14/10/anigif_flip-32147-1300112795-54.gif
> http://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/imagebuzz/web03/2011/3/14/10/anigif_awkward-14486-1300112676-21.gif
> http://s-ak.buzzfed.com/static/imag...gif_rebeccablackdance-14478-1300112596-18.gif



Its funny I am listening to Rob Zombie "Boogie Man" and those gifs go perfectly! Seriously play the link below and look at the gifs lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBljbz3UeAo&feature=related


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its funny I am listening to Rob Zombie "Boogie Man" and those gifs go perfectly!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBljbz3UeAo&feature=related



This one also made me spit on my work computer screen


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This one also made me spit on my work computer screen
> 
> http://cdn3.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/107/342/original/tumblr_li881saUWQ1qamllk.gif



Play my link and look at the gifs!


----------



## mooch37 (Jun 24, 2011)

Syuzeren said:


> 1. Sandy BRidge only supports 8 GB (2x4GB or 2x2GB) Stay at G.Skill is very high quality.



I'm not doubting you but can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 24, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> It's not politics. It's skill. If Dice has a bunch of folks on there staff that know Nvidia drivers inside and out and not so many that are familar with ATI, then naturally their code is going to run better on Nvidia products. $$ are defintely involved, though, since the publisher dictates just how much polish time goes into any product before it is released.
> 
> In any case, the only point I was trying to make to the OP was that, if you spend a majority of your free time playing just one single game and therefore want to build a machine aimed at giving you the smoothest possible experience in that game (and that's what the OP implied) then it is important to be aware that many games run better on one brand of video card or another for a variety of reasons and that it should be a factor in your decision making.



Not really sure where you're getting your facts, but the difference between AMD/Nvidia cards in BFBC2 is not really big at all. Actually it's about dead even in terms of raw power to performance.

I'm talking about the industry in general. You would be shocked how much of the tech industry is just politics and $$ exchanging hands. I wasn't singling DICE out in any way. Do you think companies put the "Nvidia" intro before their games because they just personally like nvidia?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

mooch37 said:


> I'm not doubting you but can anyone else confirm this?



I'm doubting it. Even the older i7s support 32gigs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

Read this, it clearly states 32GB

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52214

P.S.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 24, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Read this, it clearly states 32GB
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=52214
> 
> ...



See 32gb. All modern CPU's do.

P.S.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See 32gb. All modern CPU's do.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> http://totallylookslike.files.wordp...cca-black-totally-looks-like-awesome-face.jpg



Yes they do and Xeons can do 288GB 

P.S. AGAIN


----------



## Syuzeren (Jun 24, 2011)

or my eyes are starting to fail or im just a bad reader... just thought i read that somewhere 

i would rather go for a 2GB card then a more powerfull 1,5GB card. With DX11 (hopefully) being used in more titles, 2GB just sounds more save on very high resolutions.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Syuzeren said:


> or my eyes are starting to fail or im just a bad reader... just thought i read that somewhere
> 
> i would rather go for a 2GB card then a more powerfull 1,5GB card. With DX11 (hopefully) being used in more titles, 2GB just sounds more save on very high resolutions.



that only works if you're saving money in the deal as none of these cards are going to have the horse power required to the run games that need that much memory, at least not on a single gpu.

now if you're talking crossfirex 69502 2GB vs single gtx 5801.5GB then yes the dual 6950's in crossfire will have enough power to run the details levels that require 2GB of memory.

in any single card config that much memory is useless atm.


----------



## theeldest (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmm. Back on topic.

I might change the memory:
G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 S...

You get a bit more speed at the same price.

I'd also look at a Z68 chipset with a decent SSD. Intel's Smart Response tech works pretty well and is easy. (ideally, you want an SSD for programs, but then you need to manage what's on it and what's not).

Board: GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI S...
SSD: OCZ Vertex 2 OCZSSD2-2VTX40G 2.5" 40GB SATA II MLC...


Also, with these items they're all the same color.


(just purchased these 3 items an i7-2600k, and a HAF 932 for a friend's build)


----------



## mooch37 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just a quick question, I've pretty much narrowed everything down except the motherboard.  I've noticed that the ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) is a favorite among many and then I see the what just looks to be a later model and for a little more is there any reason not to go with the later one? 

ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3
ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6...

ASRock P67 EXTREME6 (B3)
ASRock P67 EXTREME6 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like the main difference to me is omitting the 2x 2.0 ports and instead adding 2x 3.0 ports and an extra NIC. Oh and more VRM phases. If you got the extra $30 to put towards the extreme 6 I would. Basically they are giving you more usb 3.0 ports and better overclocking


----------



## mooch37 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the fast reply, Jr.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 28, 2011)

mooch37 said:


> Cool, thanks for the fast reply, Jr.



Anytime man! I *think* it has an nf200 also. Let me check again ...

EDIT
Nope it doesn't.


----------

